# Before and after, good or not enough?



## Supertaty (Nov 8, 2020)

So we had a repair done to our roof, there was a leak, and here is the before and after picture. We are paying 5k for this repair and expected it to look as good as before, however the contractor claims that’s the best they can do. What do you say? Is this okay or not?


----------



## Supertaty (Nov 8, 2020)

Another picture to explain what’s going on inside
View attachment 4205


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Ugh. That probably wont leak, but it's ugly. I would have used some brown coilstock (same shade as metal valley) instead of that piece of white flat roof membrane.

And welcome to the forum, sorry for the late reply.


----------

